# RIR Tail Feathers Not Growing



## kpost100 (Jun 15, 2016)

My four month old RIR hen seems to be having an issue with her tail feathers not growing in as they should. Is there anything I can do? Should I be worried?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

This may be a stupid question... but does she even have a tail? She looks like a rumpless there (which is basically the chicken form of a manx cat - no tail.) If she is she's probably just a random accidental mutation. I wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was wondering about that too. My first thought was a rumpless.


----------



## kpost100 (Jun 15, 2016)

How can I tell if she has a tail? I'm new to this if you can't tell!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Take one of your other chickens and move your hand along the spine until you feel the beginning of the tail - this will be for reference, just memorize where it is and what it feels like. Then take your rumpless and do the same thing. If she really is a rumpless she should have a few vertebrae missing just before the tail should start. Hope that helps!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if they molted out and taking a long time to grow back in?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've seen an occasional bird not develop tail feathers over the years. It is uncommon but does happen. You wouldn't be able to show the bird, but it doesn't mean the bird is unhealthy at all.


----------

